
Fractal Gears - colinprince
http://brm.io/gears/
======
radiorental
This would be an awesome screensaver

+1 while really cool, this isn't really a fractal. More like a 'gear cloud'

~~~
bchjam
Thinking of the negative space generated by the space-filling algorithm rather
than the individual shapes might help see the fractality. This link uses a
similar algorithm and discusses measuring fractality of the output
[http://paulbourke.net/texture_colour/randomtile/](http://paulbourke.net/texture_colour/randomtile/)

~~~
radiorental
I see, that makes sense now. Thanks

------
backpropagated
Is this quasi-fractal? The gears are not made of gears so it's not exactly
fractal.

~~~
munificent
"Fractal" has always meant "self- _similar_ " not "self- _identical_ ". There
are subtle and some not-so-subtle differences within all of the repeating
shapes in a Julia or Mandelbrot set.

~~~
sklogic
In the most classical meaning, "fractal" stands for "an object with a
fractional fractal dimension". Since there is a clear cut on the level of
details, the fractal dimension of this image is integer (i.e., precisely 2).

Nevertheless, it's totally cool!

~~~
leni536
Just for nitpicking, there are "fractals" with integer fractal dimension.

Example:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_curve)

~~~
sklogic
The boundary of the dragon curve got a fractional dimension, therefore it
qualifies.

------
jstanley
Can you make it keep an arrangement up for longer?

I don't have time to properly think about any one arrangement before it's
disappeared and moved on to the next one.

~~~
barryhunter
untick autoShuffle in the controls.

~~~
venning
Not available on mobile.

------
dvh
The fact that I cannot zoom is infuriating!

~~~
venning
Author must be still editing it, I can zoom in now (Android).

------
achr2
Cool. If the author is viewing this, could you set a min threshold for the
tooth count?

~~~
ctdonath
And a _max_ threshold - make really thin gear teeth, allowing a greater range
of scaling.

------
spooningtamarin
any way one can save the animation?

